# Drinking steamed milk on its own???!!!



## Guest (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyone drink steamed milk on its own......

I havent yet did so but it seems to be a good idea........

Anyways share your experience with me before i do so......

If it's horrible i wouldnt go another mile on this road.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I Frequently sample the little bit left in the jug after it's steamed . This is so I know if it's sweet and the right temp and I'm tight I don't like to pour that bit away

Steamed correctly is just a sweet creamy taste of milk


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Why does it seem to be a good idea?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've not, but why don't you live on the edge and give it a go.

Let us know how you get on.....Rock n Roll!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Noahs Dad???


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

In all seriousness, mix it with some honey and its a pretty good winter comfort pre-bed drink.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Noahs Dad???


Your not old enough to be his dad are you ?

To be fair it's a harmless if fairly inane question ray is asking

He has his answer lets move on to the next topic


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I really like it - but some people think it smells like sick or baby milk! Usually have about 50ml left so just drink it. Steaming makes an excellent hot choc too - just chuck in two teaspoons of Cadbury's in and steam as usual - excellent.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, totally gonna steam some milk and give it a go


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I Frequently sample the little bit left in the jug after it's steamed . This is so I know if it's sweet and the right temp and I'm tight I don't like to pour that bit away
> 
> Steamed correctly is just a sweet creamy taste of milk


The bit left I just give it to the cats. They lap it up very quickly once cooled down. Problem now is they want it all the time.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> I really like it - but some people think it smells like sick or baby milk! Usually have about 50ml left so just drink it. Steaming makes an excellent hot choc too - just chuck in two teaspoons of Cadbury's in and steam as usual - excellent.


+1 for making hot chocolate by steaming the milk. I don't drink it myself as I don't like hot chocolate but everyone I make it for loves it. The steaming gives it a lovely velvety texture, and don't forget to throw a few miniature marshmallows into the cup before pouring it in and top with squirty cream


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

majnu said:


> The bit left I just give it to the cats. They lap it up very quickly once cooled down. Problem now is they want it all the time.


Ohh cats and milk... not a good combination, gives them the squits ! Good to know that even in the animal world the things that aren't good for us are usually the things we like


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

marcuswar said:


> Ohh cats and milk... not a good combination, gives them the squits ! Good to know that even in the animal world the things that aren't good for us are usually the things we like


Yup, dogs will kill themselves for some chocolate.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Most mornings I pull a few shots before opening, steam and taste milk before pouring. If its not right, I start again until it is.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, is my answer, basically.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I sometimes drink it myself, but depending on how much is left I sometimes add some porridge oats to it and let it cool for the hamsters they love it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you really keep hamsters Charlie - or is that a euphemism??


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Do you really keep hamsters Charlie - or is that a euphemism??


Charlie tell him it's real!!! *PLEASE* Ireally don't want to know what it could be a euphemism for!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Want photographic evidence and its name!!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> +1 for making hot chocolate by steaming the milk. I don't drink it myself as I don't like hot chocolate but everyone I make it for loves it. The steaming gives it a lovely velvety texture, and don't forget to throw a few miniature marshmallows into the cup before pouring it in and top with squirty cream


It really impresses guests in the winter offering them frothy hot chocolate.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Want photographic evidence and its name!!


Yes Patrick I do actually keep hamsters, I have 2 of them, Father and son, when my mental ex Mandy was still with me she wanted a pet of some sort and the landlord limits what we could have as pets so we bought a Hamster, which she named Hammy- not Tales from the Riverbank inspired but from the squirrel in Over The Hedge and then later we got a female hamster and then just before we split up last year we decided to breed them so we would have another hamster or 2 bred from our original pair, I kept one of the male baby hamsters. Here they are:

Hammy, the father, aged roughly 6-7 weeks December 2012:

  2013-01-03 22.46.04 by charliejeal, on Flickr

Here's Hamish, the son, aged 4 and half months in April this year:

  SAM_0219 by charliejeal, on Flickr


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Pizza Express give kids steamed milk with a sprinkle of chocolate powder and call it a Bambinoccino.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some cafes do steamed milk for kids called a babychino. Pure Guardian wank material


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Some cafes do steamed milk for kids called a babychino. Pure Guardian wank material


Its a real common thing for antipodeans.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Some cafes do steamed milk for kids called a babychino. Pure Guardian wank material





Scotford said:


> Its a real common thing for antipodeans.


Guardian reading?

PS How many kids are called babychino?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Poured some leftover stuff on my cornflakes this morning - surprisingly pleasing.

It usually goes in my gob anyway...

Does anybody know if someone has bothered to incorporate it into an ambitiously dodgy dessert (hot or cold)?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2014)

Dogs will die when they eat chocolate guys......

Babychino, damn wonder if i had some as a baby


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

yes, I think that was the point being made i.e. liking things that are bad for us








I seem to remember its some chemical in the chocolate called theobromine that dogs just don't metabolise as quickly as we do.

Problem is dogs will eat just about anything. Ever witnessed a dog easting something that makes it vomit, so then it see the vomits eats that...yuck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2014)

Marcuswar, Yeah my dog max had actually ate a tennis ball....

Went to the vet to see a very horrific looking ball and the vet said that he could've ruptured his anus.......

Gross......


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ouch... makes me clench just thinking about it and I bet the vet's bill wasn't a pleasant experience either!

I remember there was a news article recently on the BBC news about a dog that had eaten 43 of its owners socks ; http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-29073754


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2014)

Marcuswar, that dog is totally crazy.....

I figure its hungry.... No way my dog could stomach 43 socks


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well it was a Great Dane so big stomach I suppose.. Dogs must spend their entire lives in a state of perpetual hunger given their propensity to eat anything that they can fit in their mouth.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Ohh cats and milk... not a good combination, gives them the squits ! Good to know that even in the animal world the things that aren't good for us are usually the things we like


I know someone on another forum who makes his dog decaf. I did warn him that caffeine is not good for them but he responded that he has been giving it for years and decaf is fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2014)

Risky stuff though, Decaf for dogs.....

I think theres still 1.2 mg in decaf


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Is caffeine really that bad for dogs ? In chocolate its the theobromine rather than the caffeine itself that is the trouble.

My wife used to have a dog that would drink your cup of tea straight out of the cup if you left it lying around unattended.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If a dog has eaten chocolate and it hasn't had any ill effects it won't have. some dogs react badly to it. When I was living in Australia my folks had a pair of Border Collie Samoyed crosses from the same litter named Sam and Baggins ( my Dad has been a Tolkien fan since the 1950s) and Baggins seemed to think chocolate was his preciousss you could be in the lounge room and him at the top of the garden, open a bar of chocolate or a bag of chocolates and he would be there in seconds. I remember one occasion when my younger brother Tim and his family were over with us and he'd bought a bag of Maltesers for the kids, arrived home and put the bag in the middle of the coffee table in the lounge room and then about 5 minutes later asked me to grab them for the kids, I went in and there was nothing on the table and then I heard a slurping/sucking kind of noise, had a look and there was Baggins having chewed the corner off the bag hiding behind the couch sucking each Malteser out one by one.

Marcus yes you're right about the chemical, I remember one year working at Thornton chocolate factory the summer after my A levels and we had to deep clean an entire production area before making a special order going to the USA as their chocolate carries a lot less of said chemical, it was a tiny amount left in similar to decaf and caffeine not sure why this was done but it had that vile waxy texture that Hershey's chocolate has.


----------

